# Female car detailers



## apple8570i (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi

Ever since I got my car I have loved washing it and always like a clean. I started off having a product for every job from different brands carplan, turtle wax, armorall, demon shine etc I know there not the best brands out there or products but it was a start then I went through a stage of buying the cheapest brands for each job which yes they did work but didn't last very long. Over the last few months I have got more into car detailing out with the cheap products and in with the more expensive, at the moment I use a mixture of autoglym, meguiars and chemical guys. I know there more expensive products out there but am happy with there results and price. I have found that it best to have a product for each job. I would now never got back to the cheap products using better products you get better results than last long. Wondering if anyone could recommend any products they using in the autogylm, meguiars and chemical guys range or similar priced products. But the main reason I am posting this is to find out if there are any other female car detailers out there.

Thanks


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have a look around the site, you'll find loads of stuff to spend a few hours reading.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

apple8570i said:


> Hi
> 
> Ever since I got my car I have loved washing it and always like a clean. I started off having a product for every job from different brands carplan, turtle wax, armorall, demon shine etc I know there not the best brands out there or products but it was a start then I went through a stage of buying the cheapest brands for each job which yes they did work but didn't last very long. Over the last few months I have got more into car detailing out with the cheap products and in with the more expensive, at the moment I use a mixture of autoglym, meguiars and chemical guys. I know there more expensive products out there but am happy with there results and price. I have found that it best to have a product for each job. I would now never got back to the cheap products using better products you get better results than last long. Wondering if anyone could recommend any products they using in the autogylm, meguiars and chemical guys range or similar priced products. But the main reason I am posting this is to find out if there are any other female car detailers out there.
> 
> Thanks


Yep

Natalie
Magpiev6
those two spring immediately to mind from DW, there are are others but i can't recall their names right now


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Blueberry, Little Miss Tracy and Nicole too.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Loads of ladies on the forum and good at what they do too.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Shortie too


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm one two! :wave:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> Shortie too


Bugger can't believe I missed her out


----------



## roelliwohde (Dec 14, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

And me


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

:wave: Hello


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Hi ladies


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just Hi to all the female detailers out there nice to hear your opinions on the products your using.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

i sometimes act like a girls blouse, dont know if that counts lol, welcome to DW

im from near sheff, always happy to help


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Jenny19 said:


> And me


Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy sweetheart


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello from me 👋

I've posted in your other thread but take a look at Angelwax and Car Chem products. Good value too 👍

I like Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss shampoo and Mr Pink. Their Synthetic Quick Detailer is also excellent. Doesn't smear and can be diluted and used on glass, as a clay lube as well as a QD. They have a good range of products and all seem to be good at what they do.

I tend to use Meguiars polishes for machine polishing - that may be something to consider in the future. I don't use any Autoglym products.


----------



## apple8570i (Apr 30, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Hello from me 👋
> 
> I've posted in your other thread but take a look at Angelwax and Car Chem products. Good value too 👍
> 
> ...


Thanks I have been looking at chemical guys a lot they seem to have loads of good review and the price is affordable.


----------



## apple8570i (Apr 30, 2014)

sparkie1401 said:


> i sometimes act like a girls blouse, dont know if that counts lol, welcome to DW
> 
> im from near sheff, always happy to help


Thanks doesn't matter if your not a girl just wanted to know if there was any other female detailers out there because I felt alone but don't anymore now I know there is other female car detailers out there


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

hey to all the female detailers out there !!! welcome to DW ....enjoy your stay..
Autoglym HD Wax is a good product
Autoglym Aqua Wax is a good products
Meguiars Step 1 2 and 3 is good

hope that helps


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

apple8570i said:


> Thanks doesn't matter if your not a girl just wanted to know if there was any other female detailers out there because I felt alone but don't anymore now I know there is other female car detailers out there


There are a few of us, although I'm sure all our friends think we are crazy!


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Jenny19 said:


> There are a few of us, although I'm sure all our friends think we are crazy!


Me aswell 

Haha can totally relate to that jenny! Hate answering questions like 'why isn't your dad, fella or local drive thru car wash doing that for you?' Like us females aren't allowed to spend all day cleaning our cars lol


----------



## apple8570i (Apr 30, 2014)

Jenny19 said:


> There are a few of us, although I'm sure all our friends think we are crazy!


Yeah I think they do especially the women, men are surprised but once you start talking & they realise you know your stuff there surprised, forget your a female & start talking car detailing I live close to work & a few people I work with live in area & always see me out cleaning car & it's become a joke a work


----------



## apple8570i (Apr 30, 2014)

apple8570i said:


> Yeah I think they do especially the women, men are surprised but once you start talking & they realise you know your stuff there surprised, forget your a female & start talking car detailing I live close to work & a few people I work with live in area & always see me out cleaning car & it's become a joke a work


But saying that when my car is parked at work both male & female are jealous of how clean my car is


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I suspect Shortie, Blueberry and Natalie are better at this detailing lark than 90% of us blokes on here


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Another female here :wave: 

and yes Jenny19 - most of my friends think I'm bonkers!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ALL of my friends know I'm bonkers but some of them get their cars done for free :thumb:

My husband also thinks I'm mad but doesn't complain when I clean his car every week:wave:


----------



## kylie25 (Apr 27, 2014)

Me too - I am female and often find myself cleaning my car - and my boyfriends, all in the same day !!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

This thread is useless without pics of said females..


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Photo for you


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Jenny19 said:


> Photo for you


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Another female detailer here...I started cleaning the cars as I got frustrated with my hubbies attempts .....one thing lead to another & over the years I have been lucky to have several cars featured in National mags ...& have cleaned several friends cars for them :buffer:
I don't have so much time these days to devote to the cars but here's a pic of my current car :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

squeakyclean32 said:


> Another female detailer here...I started cleaning the cars as I got frustrated with my hubbies attempts .....one thing lead to another & over the years I have been lucky to have several cars featured in National mags ...& have cleaned several friends cars for them :buffer:
> I don't have so much time these days to devote to the cars but here's a pic of my current car :thumb:


Wow 👍👏

Which products have you got on there? Looks stunning.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Another detailing addict here  People at work/family used to just take the mickey at my car cleaning addiction, now they ask for tips and what products to buy for what they're looking to do :lol:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Wow 👍👏
> 
> Which products have you got on there? Looks stunning.


Bless you :thumb::thumb:....that finish was created with the Blackfire Kit :thumb: Blackfire metal sealant on the exhaust... plus a few other products for the rubbers,alloys etc....it's my other baby 

Heres a pic before & after when I cleaned under the rear bumper :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

squeakyclean32 said:


> Bless you :thumb::thumb:....that finish was created with the Blackfire Kit :thumb: Blackfire metal sealant on the exhaust...it's my other baby


Well it does you proud :thumbup:

Which magazines have you had cars appear in ?


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Well it does you proud :thumbup:
> 
> Which magazines have you had cars appear in ?


Showing my age now ....I know a lot are no longer published but Revs (Aug 2000), Redline (Mrach 1999), Fastford (Aug 2005), Total Vauxhall (May 2004), plus various club mags/calender......:lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Us ladies really should have our very own Ladies Day Detailing Day 😃


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Us ladies really should have our very own Ladies Day Detailing Day 😃


Sounds like a great idea to me....it would be lovely to meet up with some more female cleaning nuts ....the ladies I have met over the years who clean their own cars do as good a job as the men ...wait for it...I'm going to get moaned at now :lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

squeakyclean32 said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me....it would be lovely to meet up with some more female cleaning nuts ....the ladies I have met over the years who clean their own cars do as good a job as the men ...wait for it...I'm going to get moaned at now :lol:


No you got that wrong 😜 a "better" job then the men 👍


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> No you got that wrong 😜 a "better" job then the men 👍


But being ladies.....does this mean you go through trying 20 different polish products to use before going back to the first one you picked up? Lol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Blackroc said:


> But being ladies.....does this mean you go through trying 20 different polish products to use before going back to the first one you picked up? Lol


Ooooh you naughty boy 😜......................... How did you guess 😉


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Us ladies really should have our very own Ladies Day Detailing Day &#55357;&#56835;


Would definitely be up for that Kerry!



Blackroc said:


> But being ladies.....does this mean you go through trying 20 different polish products to use before going back to the first one you picked up? Lol


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I bet if we had a ladies day there would be more men than women show up because I'm sure they think we wear heels and bikinis to wash the cars lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Jenny19 said:


> Photo for you


Shes pwetty.

I work within VAG ; ). If you any parts let me know :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Jenny19 said:


> I bet if we had a ladies day there would be more men than women show up because I'm sure they think we wear heels and bikinis to wash the cars lol


Don't shatter their illusions :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

squeakyclean32 said:


> Another female detailer here...I started cleaning the cars as I got frustrated with my hubbies attempts .....one thing lead to another & over the years I have been lucky to have several cars featured in National mags ...& have cleaned several friends cars for them :buffer:
> I don't have so much time these days to devote to the cars but here's a pic of my current car :thumb:


Your husbands a lucky man :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

sjk said:


> Shes pwetty.
> 
> I work within VAG ; ). If you any parts let me know :thumb:


Thanks  you could get me a better engine lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Jenny19 said:


> Thanks  you could get me a better engine lol


Im sure with a big enough purse I could supply you an s3 or RS6 engine? :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't forget Magpie and jenjen!


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

sjk said:


> Im sure with a big enough purse I could supply you an s3 or RS6 engine? :thumb:


I've got a big purse, but it's empty! I think mine has about the same economy of those engines!


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

sjk said:


> Im sure with a big enough purse I could supply you an s3 or RS6 engine? :thumb:


I've got a big purse, but it's empty! I think mine has about the same economy of those engines!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Jenny19 said:


> I've got a big purse, but it's empty! I think mine has about the same economy of those engines!


What engine do you have. FSI? TFSI? or TDi?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

While we're on the subject of female detailers,has any of you good ladies wet sanded a complete car and fully corrected it with a rotary over a number of days by yourselves?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've wet sanded my wing mirror ! I don't have a rotary but currently in the process of correcting my car over a number of weeks with a DA and I do it all my myself !


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I've wet sanded my wing mirror ! I don't have a rotary but currently in the process of correcting my car over a number of weeks with a DA and I do it all my myself !


Fair play Kerry :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Us ladies really should have our very own Ladies Day Detailing Day 😃


Kez you're right!

We need a girly detailing day!

When and where?


----------



## timmyturbo1 (Nov 29, 2010)

welcome to dw


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Short1e said:


> Kez you're right!
> 
> We need a girly detailing day!
> 
> When and where?


Now there's the difficult part Laura !

Has any of you lovely lady detailers got any ideas / locations that we could have a detailing day.

C'mon ladies you all interested ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Now there's the difficult part Laura !
> 
> Has any of you lovely lady detailers got any ideas / locations that we could have a detailing day.
> 
> C'mon ladies you all interested ?


Your asking for trouble


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Now there's the difficult part Laura !
> 
> Has any of you lovely lady detailers got any ideas / locations that we could have a detailing day.
> 
> C'mon ladies you all interested ?


Nope  *edit* I don't have any idea where to have it, not nope I'm not interested


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Id be up for it  I'm in Bristol, where are you guys from?


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

A meeting of women who love detailing?!?

The purpose will be destroyed when you see more guys turn up than you do at any other meet :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Now there's the difficult part Laura !
> 
> Has any of you lovely lady detailers got any ideas / locations that we could have a detailing day.
> 
> C'mon ladies you all interested ?


Where is everyone? 
Kez and Nat I know where you 2 are.

Or Kez do we still to the original plan and have it at mine?


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

suspal said:


> While we're on the subject of female detailers,has any of you good ladies wet sanded a complete car and fully corrected it with a rotary over a number of days by yourselves?


I've wet sanded a complete wing on one of my cars ....only problem was it looked better then the rest of car once I'd finished :lol:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Now there's the difficult part Laura !
> 
> Has any of you lovely lady detailers got any ideas / locations that we could have a detailing day.
> 
> C'mon ladies you all interested ?


Depends how big you want to make this meet ??....Brooklands host car events. We used to go there once a year as a club but not been for a few years now....or brands hold club meets...or it's or a pub meet...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Short1e said:


> Where is everyone?
> Kez and Nat I know where you 2 are.
> 
> Or Kez do we still to the original plan and have it at mine?


That's a kind offer Laura but I suppose it depends how many people are going to attend ?



squeakyclean32 said:


> Depends how big you want to make this meet ??....Brooklands host car events. We used to go there once a year as a club but not been for a few years now....or brands hold club meets...or it's or a pub meet...


Do we want an active detailing day or to gather for a good chin wag in a pub somewhere ?

What are people's thoughts?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Come on girls you know it makes sense!










Ha ha! 

Why not give Jen at Juicy a bell and see if she wants to put something on? Chat, pictures and a shop to buy some bits and bobs from..


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfortunately my location doesn't allow me to participate on a female detailing meeting.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Where are you? Maybe we could come to you 😜


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think so.  I'm from Portugal.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds good to me Rodriguez 👍


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Rodriguez said:


> I don't think so.  I'm from Portugal.


I'm sure your car is minty as you don't get the winters/salt we do here :thumb:.....


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Do we want an active detailing day or to gather for a good chin wag in a pub somewhere ?

What are people's thoughts?[/QUOTE]

It's looking like it will be a small pub meet ....where are you guys based ??


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Shortie, Natalie and I are around South Yorkshire /Lincolnshire so fairly close together. Where are you based ?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rodriguez said:


> I don't think so.  I'm from Portugal.





Blueberry said:


> Sounds good to me Rodriguez 👍


I was thinking the same Kez!


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Sounds good to me Rodriguez 👍


:lol:



squeakyclean32 said:


> I'm sure your car is minty as you don't get the winters/salt we do here :thumb:.....


We have winters with snow but mostly on a higher altitudes. But nothing compared to yours of course.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

squeakyclean32 said:


> Showing my age now ....I know a lot are no longer published but Revs (Aug 2000), Redline (Mrach 1999), Fastford (Aug 2005), Total Vauxhall (May 2004), plus various club mags/calender......:lol:


Wow, same here cover car fast ford sep 99 , revs and fast car same period as me! Small world


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

suspal said:


> While we're on the subject of female detailers,has any of you good ladies wet sanded a complete car and fully corrected it with a rotary over a number of days by yourselves?


No wet sanding yet, but spent many hours with the flex da


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd love to attend a girls detailing day, but i'm miles away in Scotland!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

We going to get this sorted girls?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Short1e said:


> We going to get this sorted girls?


I think we should :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

DebbieOCD said:


> I'd love to attend a girls detailing day, but i'm miles away in Scotland!


You could make a weekend of it 👍


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I possibly could but would be looking late summer at the earliest to attend something. If anyone's going to waxstock maybe a gathering the day / evening before.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going to Waxstock, but only on the Sunday I think. We could still meet up for a tea/coffee & cake though?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds good Natalie 👍


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Have to avoid you girlies then


----------

